# Still looking for a rear 68 Krate fender



## Darthvader (Dec 30, 2014)

Have $$$ must be in very good shape.

PM me please


----------



## kratekid63 (Dec 31, 2014)

text me 631-517-1507


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 3, 2015)

Still looking fellas. Mine was smashed on the bike in shipping.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 3, 2015)

I Pm'd you back. Have a krate fender but its not from the 68 orange im selling


----------

